# Do you even own an Altima?



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Don't be fooled by my tag, I have a 2002 2.5s that I'm happy with.

Where are all the posts?

Nobody modifying their car? No questions, comments, suggestions?


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

I'm here don't let my name fool either I got a 3.5se also 
just starting to research for mods
want forced induction but don't we all


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Um, I put 18's on??

And I put a sticker on too.....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, I own an Altima, however the bank owns most of it...


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Seems there are no new aftermarket products coming out for our Altima lately... I think we all want these:

- Rear lip spoiler or any nice looking non-OE look alike spoiler
- Snap-in clear (or angel eye) front or rear head light (too much trouble unseal/seal the light assembly!)
- Header with CAT so we can pass smog test and not worry about SES light
- Internals: CAM, rob, ECU update...
- FI! Superchargers are coming out for 350Z and custom turbo kit for Spec-V is also on the horizon
- Or course the well know turn signal side mirror (wish there is auto foldable side mirror with turn signal)

Any of these come out and all the Altima boards will be busy with interesting posts again... until then...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Phil has a good point.

Have you been over to A.Net lately?
Talk about overkill...how many times 
can you talk about exhausts, grills and
intakes before you get sick?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I guess that's what its going to take... more/new mods.

I guess nobody does their own custom stuff anymore.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

My mom has a 2.5 Altima. I know sr20's but not QR25's, will Spec V parts like CAI and headers fit my moms Altima?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*No*

No, ruben I don't own an altima  /


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The WAI will, but not the CAI. Different engine bay configuration.

Headers and a pulley will fit.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi guys,
I’m still here. Fishing season has geared up and you know, gotta go!
I’ve probably done all the mods I want to do to my wife's car  for now, until the warrantee is up.  
Besides, got more that one vehicle that *needs* to be worked on
 

Yosh


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What are you catchin'? albacore yet?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Ruben,
Albacore with some blue fin mixed in is now within 75 miles of Point Loma. Will be going on a 1 1/2 day this Sunday night to Tuesday morning. Want me to save you a piece?  
White seabass was hitting hard last week at Catalina, and yellowtails at the Coronado's. If you'r out my way sometime and wanna hook up for some local fishing let me know.
Yosh


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I've been on vacation.......................................................


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

The 2002 Altima is very much a good car to build aftermarket accessories. Many products are in development, and it is through this forum that we have taken note of much of what altima owners want made. The members here are clearly understood and offer productive insight. 

We dont typically announce products until they're produced but in development is a full bumper replacement and eyelids ABS plastic following the lines of the altima. 

regards,
David 








>Sales Division www.StradaUSA.com 
>Strada Automotive Styles 
>Los Angeles, California
> 
>( 24 HRS Customer Service ) 
> + 909 989-8099( 00.00 + Pacific) 
> + 909 989-9940( FAX ) 
>E - mail : [email protected] 
>Official Web Site - www.StradaUSA.com


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *Hey Ruben,
> Albacore with some blue fin mixed in is now within 75 miles of Point Loma. Will be going on a 1 1/2 day this Sunday night to Tuesday morning. Want me to save you a piece?
> White seabass was hitting hard last week at Catalina, and yellowtails at the Coronado's. If you'r out my way sometime and wanna hook up for some local fishing let me know.
> Yosh *


I read this when you posted, but I'm actually flying ot to CA next week. Hook a brutha up!


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

my mom has a 02 alty 2.5

i like to keep up with any forum for any major item that my family owns......that way I can solve any problems that might arise.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Paul79UF said:


> *my mom has a 02 alty 2.5
> 
> i like to keep up with any forum for any major item that my family owns......that way I can solve any problems that might arise. *


My mommy ownes one too.... 
The wife is next. 

Don't let me fool ya, It will be mine too.


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

I lease a 3.5SE,

Right now I love it. But, beyond the intake (I have a Frankencar), headers, exhaust, UDPs and some visual customizations there is a huge dearth of stuff. No racing cams, chips (I know the Nissan ECU is encrypted), 

I would LOVE some indiglo gauges in km/s (live in Canada) to change out the orange ones in the Alty, even if it was just for speed and tach. I would also love a carbon fibre dash accessory to get rid of the cheap "titanium" centre stack on this thing. Mine came scratched from the dealer and I hate it!


Regards,

10e


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can buy and install the Nismo cams for the 350z, they will install, no prob.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

10e, please check out http://www.woodcorp.com/ for dash kit. They have molded kit in different materials and you can buy individual piece from them. The best part is they are located in Mississauga, Ontario!!!

I got the molded rose wood for the doors and it's very nice. Check my sig...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Phil, the cars looking great.... where did you get that grill?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

eBay, you need to hack the stock grill to put it on. It take some work but looks nice


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I got impatient and jumped altimas.net and did a search... I know have a headache from all the crap spewed in all those useless posts and HUGE signatures.

I thought for a second I was missing something.... wrong.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV, find this for you: http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79680&highlight=billet+grill+ebay

The good old days...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Whats up guys? Its been awhile since i posted on here. Just to let you know i'm still alive and the alty lookin good


----------

